# SE Texas - pollen inbound - 2 pics



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

Between 65-70 degrees today here about 30 miles from the Gulf. Queen doesn't appear to be laying, maybe 500 bees in the box, might have to combine them with a larger hive.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

It is still possible for the bees to grow in numbers and succeed......Reduce the entrance to the small size, the pollen may stimulate the queen to lay. 

With that few bees however, there may be some underlying health issue with the bees, or your combs, if they have absorbed a lot of pesticide residue, harbor Nosema, or some other disease or virus. If that is the case, there is probably not a lot to do at this point.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If this is a good laying queen then I would not combine this into another hive.
Instead I would take 2 frames with attaching bees from a strong hive to put into this hive. I
just put 2 frames of bees (from a side-by-side nuc hive) with a laying queen attached into a 3 frame fairly strong nuc hive that
had lost its queen recently. Hopefully this new queen will take over the hive to lay more.
Probably they need some good feeding to get things started too. Make sure one hive only has one
queen. You don't want a queen less hive now that will develop the LWs later on.


----------

